# My horsy and his friends (hello from Russia=))



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, this is my Orlov Trotter Liverpool. He lives in equine-sport club "Favourite" in Vladivostok, Russia! 










In paddock


















Our friends:
Russian Trotter Courageous









mare Mishel'









Soviet Heavy Draught Mostik









Budenny Rezonator witn dogs



















This is me









Standing on my horse









make a bow









Wallowing









Friends games


















Dogs hunter










Hang by tail :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What fantastic pictures. Those horses are beautiful. :wink:


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

meggymoo, thanks!  And i hope you excuse me for my not well English


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello! Wow, those are fantastic looking horses. I especially like the Heavy Draught, Mostik. Beautiful~!!!

Its really nice to see a photo of you too. Thank you for sharing.

-Kim


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! someone was just asking about the Budenny horse. http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5850&highlight=
I had never heard of them but sounds like they are very popular in Russia.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww! They are all gorgeous; great piccies!!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

kim_angel, thanks for your comments! Mostik :wink: 









Vidaloco, thank tou for your welcome.Really Budenny's are very popular in our country. I make post with photos of course after a time!  

PoptartShop, thanks!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! wow.....i love how your horse trusts you that much to let you stand like that! great job with them


----------



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

*your horses are amazing*

your horse is absolutely beautiful! all those horses are the definition of horses. they are wild and free, yet are tame enough to stand on. you are very lucky to have such an amazing horse!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Very beautiful. Really bright colors, what camera?


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

free_sprtd, thanks! We spend much time together, and although we engage in show jumping, we also use "natural" methods  




























apachegirl5, i am so glad that you like our horses  thanks!

tim, thanks, Canon A 710, and the last photos, where i am riding - Canon 350D digital. :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats amazing. :shock: 

Such trust between horse and rider. Well done! :wink:


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow such gorgeous horses!! That is soo cool that you can do that with your horse! My horse would buck me off lol. And Welcome to HF!!! Im sorta new too :wink:


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

your horses are gorgeous. It's really cool how you can ride without a bridle. I probly could never get Nevie to turn towards a jump she doesn't know leg ads that well.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!! And yes welcome... dont about your english skills, every ones got to start somewhere, and your doing quite well!! 

I wont say No to any more pictures either lol


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My sister used to ride her American Cream Draft with no tack, no halter, nothing. She would use leg signals and just hold onto his mane. It always amazed me. I'd never try it though. Riding bareback with just a halter and lead rope was as close as I get to that.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

This horse is incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice to hear from you again! I love your horses, and the pics of you working with them too. Awesome!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

OMg what beautiful horses
Soviet Heavy Draught Mostik 
Is my favorite!!


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW, those horses are magnificant!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Such pretty horses. 


HEHEHE 8) *sneaks away with Rezonator"


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow............Really beautiful horses!


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ absolutely gorgeous! Such nice looking horses!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I must have looked at those pictures so many times! I love seeing horses interact with each other, and how they play. It really fascinates me. All of those horses are drop dead gorgeous! You seem to have an incredible bond with your horse. I'm working on that with my horse. I will you lots of luck in show jumping! You two fit perfectly together!!

And welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful horses!!! ochen krasivaya! I lived in Russia for 2 years! I was able to ride some trotters while I was there but they were not as good looking at your horses and probably not as well behaved.  

PS- don't worry about your english, some people on here have spoken English their whole lives and still don't spell well or speak correctly. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> some people on here have spoken English their whole lives and still don't spell well or speak correctly. Wink


I know quite a few people who are not part of this forum who can't speak/write english that well and it made me laugh.

I also must add that i always spelled definitely wrong until i came here.

I thought it was definately, but its definitely...yeahh go me!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome, lovely horses.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They are amazing!! You really have done a good job with them. They're really pretty and it's nice seeing something other than the run-of-the-mill quarter horses that EVERYONE around me owns. It's also cool to see how horse people live in other countries.


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wonderful photography, and beautiful animals!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

AMAZING horses and that must be an AMAZING bond between you and your horse!!!!!


----------

